# Hart County 3D Archery Range



## 450yardbuck (Mar 13, 2011)

Starting 3/16/11 on Wed evenings we will have a 20 target 3D practice shoot.  Planning on shooting every week starting between 5-5:30.  $10 to shoot and $5 if you want in the money pot.  Located behind Turner Concrete on Hwy 51.  Call or PM me for exact directions.  Should be lots of fun getting ready for the weekend with a little friendly competition.  
Travis Ballard 706-371-2999 or email me at- bandcmechanical@hartcom.net
Chris Leard 706-436-8148


----------



## blackout (Mar 13, 2011)

Just wanted to let it be known that the targets will be reset every week . Come on out and join us and have some fun .


----------



## Headhunter68 (Mar 14, 2011)

Count me in, let me know if you guys need any help setting the range.


----------



## blackout (Mar 15, 2011)

bump !


----------



## blackout (Mar 21, 2011)

Course has been set , we ready to shoot ! Come on out wed. (3/23/2011) and join us for some fun .


----------



## 450yardbuck (Mar 29, 2011)

We are still on for 3/30/11.  Hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## 450yardbuck (Apr 12, 2011)

Moving all the targets today.  Should be a good one for Wed. See you there.


----------



## blackout (Apr 12, 2011)

Course has been reset and we are ready . Come on out and sling a few with us , 4/20/2011 . Lets have some fun !  5 to 5:30 starting time .


----------



## blackout (Apr 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 450yardbuck (Apr 26, 2011)

Last chance to practice before Augusta.  Lets do known yardage and sunday 12's.  See you Wed.


----------



## blackout (Apr 26, 2011)

ttt


----------



## blackout (May 25, 2011)

Range is set and ready . Shooting wed between 5/5:30 . See yall there .


----------



## 450yardbuck (May 29, 2011)

Its on for Wed. Heading to KY thursday for the ASA.


----------



## restrada (Jun 26, 2011)

You guys come shoot some fita with us up on shoal creek road or some field or some 3d.  email me at restrada@windstream.net we got a pretty good crew of coaches and shooters to work with.


----------



## ninjaneer (Jun 26, 2011)

How many targets on your field range at Shoal Creek Rd?


----------

